# Help identifying a collection of weapons from South East Asia...



## Kiki (Oct 30, 2016)

Someone working for a Hawaii heritage center is working on identifying a cache of weapons that have roots in the immigrant populations that came from the Philippines and probably other South East Asia islands (but also Portugal and Japan).  These were confiscated by law enforcement early in the 20th century. 
They are crudely made but are in most cases modeled after traditional forms.  Any information would be greatly appreciated, my only specialty is in the flexible impact weapons in the mix.  Even when it comes to those though, I'm interested if the brightly colored/decorated versions indicate a particular area of origin which is impossible when it's the much more typical rope or leather.  
Overall, I find the collection a fascinating example of how homespun versions of culturally significant weapons were made and used.  These tend to be forgotten compared to the more polished models. 


Thanks


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 30, 2016)

#49 is a short Kris, 46 appears to be a long garab knife or a short talibung. Slot of the other knives look like they might even just be salvaged blades with repurposed handles. #12 especially screams this.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 30, 2016)

@Kiki wish I could be more help but, in terms of FMA, my experience is limited to edged weapons and Kali sticks.  I would also suggest that 42 is simply a Kali stick made from pipe and that 27, perhaps since I can't "feel it" is a home made Slap/black jack.  For 27 that's simply based on inheriting a couple from elder police officers in my family when I became one.  Not that I can carry one myself... the times have changed


----------



## Kiki (Oct 30, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> @Kiki wish I could be more help but, in terms of FMA, my experience is limited to edged weapons and Kali sticks.  I would also suggest that 42 is simply a Kali stick made from pipe and that 27, perhaps since I can't "feel it" is a home made Slap/black jack.  For 27 that's simply based on inheriting a couple from elder police officers in my family when I became one.  Not that I can carry one myself... the times have changed



No, that's very helpful, thanks. 
27 and the like are the 1 category I'm qualified to help with.  Tripping over my YouTube channel on that subject is what brought the heritage center/archaeology student my way, shameless plug...





As much as I know about saps/blackjacks, and I'm pretty confident I've studied them more seriously than anyone ever has, I've never seen brightly colored ones like 2 out of the 4 in the collection.  So it's interesting to note that an Asian culture put some color/decorative intent into weapons that in the Anglo-American world were almost always simple black or brown (e.g. natural leather or fabric covering color.  At least with the qualification that I'm not counting the bosun's cosh).


----------

